# Help with Necron lord conversion



## fishywinkles

Hi all

I wanted to do a conversion for a necron lord and have him in a particular pose. I was looking for something close to it and found this picture of a space marine librarian:










I want the necron lord to be holding the res orb in the outstretched hand and have his staff in the same hand the librarian has his weapon. Also I want the necron lord's cloak/cape to be blowing under his weapon arm (similar to the energy on the librarian). Finally I would like it to look like the necron lord is screaming.

So far I am thinking that I should use an immortal as the base for the model and then take the arms off of the necron lord with res orb model and pose them appropriately. However with the head and cape I am currently having trouble thinking of what to use. The tomb king with great weapon is the closest I can think of with regards to the head except for the head-dress, which would be too annoying to try and get rid of without damaging the face. I have no idea for the cape.

If anyone could help me out with anything regarding the model from techniques to pieces I could use it would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## Master WootWoot

I have no experience with necrons, but i'd say take a warrior and re-pose it! For the screaming, is cutting of a warrior's jaw off and in some way putting it longer down possible? Are you good using green stuff?


----------

